# Extract vs Oil



## liv4sb (Dec 20, 2004)

Is it possible to use peppermint extract instead of peppermint oil?


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2004)

What for? I would think it would be fine, but I think that the extract has some sugar in it. Anyone with more knowledge around to comment?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm probably late on answering this but I belive the oil is much more strong and concentrated than the extract.  You'd need to use much less (not sure the exact proportions, though!).


----------



## marmalady (Dec 23, 2004)

If you're cooking with chocolate - ie, making truffles, etc, the flavored oil is better to use - less chance of making the chocolate seize


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 23, 2004)

Extract is mostly alcohol, so if you aren't cooking the alcohol out, the flavor may not be right and if you cook it too long, you'll drive off the flavor too.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 24, 2004)

Marmalady is very close to my reaction...if you are using this to do "home made chocolates" (Our project of the night!) then you use the oil rather than the extract, as there is (apparently?) water in the extract that does cause the chocolate to seize up in "candy making"...as far as I know, using it for cakes, cookies etc, you could use either...

Still an open question, I guess...


----------



## marmalady (Dec 24, 2004)

Lifter - are we actually agreeing on something?!  What a great Christmas present!

Just a note about using oil instead of extract in baking recipes - I've found the oil is much, much more concentrated than the extract flavors; be careful, just use a little - you can always add more, but you can't take it away!


----------



## Audeo (Dec 24, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Lifter - are we actually agreeing on something?!  What a great Christmas present!
> 
> Just a note about using oil instead of extract in baking recipes - I've found the oil is much, much more concentrated than the extract flavors; be careful, just use a little - you can always add more, but you can't take it away!



ROFL!!!  And glad to see it!  

Marmalady, Lifter and Psiguyy are right here.  The two are not necessarily interchangeable.  If you're baking something, you can use the oil, but it is much, much stronger than extract.  If you're making candies, especially high-cooked hard peppermints, use oil or you will not have any peppermint flavor, as Psiguyy eluded to with the alcohol in extracts.


----------

